# Benefits of a 5 cube box filled with safe n' sound?



## RH55 (Jan 6, 2014)

I recently built a 5 cubic foot sealed 18" sub, and am nearly finished a second identical subwoofer. The finished sub is in the back right of my room, and I am considering placing the second one in the front left, between my center speaker and the left tower to balance out the sound. 

For aesthetic reasons I would like to have symmetrical boxes on both sides of the center speaker. *Would a 5 cubic foot box, with an open front and back that is stuffed with safe-n sound insulation act as a bass trap in this situation or have any kind of accoustic benefits?* I would cover the back and front with speaker grill cloth. I can't afford to build or power any more subs at this point, but I figure the box could eventually serve as a sub in the future.

I would place both subs at the front, but I need to have at least one of two subs at the back of the room behind the seating. My room doesn't transmit much bass to the listening position when subs are placed in the front. There is a large soffit bisecting the room, which leaves a 1' high x 4' deep x 11' wide cave above my screen that I believe is responsible.

The screen wall is 11' wide. The room is 21' deep. There is a 4' deep wall on the left side, then the room opens up into another 20' long basement area. Ceilings are 77" at their tallest, and about 65" under the soffit. I currently have a 24" face bass trap in the back right corner (stacked with triangular cut safe n' sound) and three 2" thick 2'x4' panels behind the front speakers.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

It could act as a bass trap, but it would not be in the best place for the trap, and therefore not as effective. But, if this is more for visual aesthetic purposes - go for it.


----------



## RH55 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Blitzer. The idea came to me for aesthetic reasons, but I only want to do it if it is likely to help smooth the bass response in the room.


----------



## Babak (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi 

If you close the box and addan open port just as a bass reflex speaker, you can use it as a Helmholtz resonator. 
With the volume an the size of the port and the pipe you can tune it to a specific frequency in order to reduce room modes. 

Cheers 
Babak


----------

